# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  عبارات عن تطوير الذات

## نور عبدالرحمن

«الصديق الحقيقي، هو الذي يَبحث عنك وهو بقِمـة انشغالـه، ليس في قمة فراغـه!» 
--


?- «تسقط شجرة فيسمع الكل دوي السقوط وتنمو 
غابة كاملة، لا يسمع أي ضجيج! إنهم لايلتفتون إلى نموك و تميزك لكن جرب أن تسقط 
مرة!» --


? - «لنُعيد ترتيب أحرف "ألم" لتُصبح 
"أمل" ونتعلق بها بعد الله» --


? - «لا تجعل ثيابك 
أغلى شيءٍ فيك، حتى لا تجد نفسك يوماً أرخص ممّا ترتدي!» -- 


- «يعجبني الذي يخبرني بإنزعاجه أو ضيقه مني، لأنه يفتح لي الطريق 
لتوضيح أسبابي ع** الذي يتحدث عني في غيابي!» --


? - «تعلمنا في المدرسة أن السنبلة الفارغة ترفع رأسها في 
الحقل، وأن الممتلئة بالقمح تخفضه، فلا يتواضع إلا كبير، ولا يتكبر إلا صغير!» 
-- واقترحنا لكم: عبارات جميلة عن تطوير الذات


? «خذ من النسر ثلاثاً: بعد النظر وعزة النفس 
والحرية!» -


? «لا تكن شخص يهابه الناس خوفاً، بل كن 
شخص يهابه الناس إحتراماً!» --


? «لا تنتقد الطغاة 
وانت تتعامل مع عامل النظافة بوحشية، كلاكما ظالم حسب إمكانياته!» 


?- «لا تتأخر بالصفح عن الآخرين فربما لا يكونوا 
موجودين عندما تود الصفح عنهم!» -- 


? - «لا تكن 
اليوم من الشامتين فتصبح غداً من المبتلين


1- الناجحون يثقون دائماً على قدرتهم على النجاح.


2- تجاهل الناس الذين يرددون مستحيل ......مستحيل.


3- قدر ما تركز مجهودك في موضوع ما تحقق النجاح فيه.


4- رؤيتك السلبية لنفسك سبب في فشلك.


5- رؤيتك الإيجابية لنفسك تدفعك دائماً للنجاح.


6- فكر دائماً بما يسعدك وابتعد دائماً بما يقلقك.
اقرأ أيضأً: تطوير الذات 


7- ما تخاف منه قد يحدث لك إذا استمررت في التفكير فيه .


8- لا تقارن نفسك بالآخرين والأخص الفاشلين.


9- لا تستمع لأي شخص يحاول إحباطك.


10- أعرف نقاط ضعفك وتخلص منها.


11- أعرف نقاط قوتك وحافظ عليها.


12- الثقة بالنفس طريق النجاح والنجاح يدّعم الثقة بالنفس.


13- الخوف من أي محاولة جديدة طريقك للفشل.


14- أجعل فشلك بداية النجاح.


15- محاولة النهوض من السقوط أفضل من أن تداس وأنت مرمي.


16- أن تحاول أي محاولة جديدة وتخطأ لتتعلم أفضل من عدم المحاولة نهائياً.


17- اسأل نفسك دائماً عن ما تخاف.


18- ليس السؤال كيف يراك الناس ولكن السؤال كيف ترى نفسك.


19- عندما تفهم ما معنى الحياة جيدا سترى أنها هامة جداً جداً.


20- إذا كانت عندك مشكلة فأنها لن تحل إذا أنكرت وجودها.


21- التقليل من قيمة الآخرين يسبب في تحطيم نفسك.


22- أن لم تكن تعرف طريقك جيداً فلاً تصل إلى نهايته.


23- لا يدوم ربيع العمر ولكن نظارة القلب هي التي تدوم.


24- فكر إيجابياً وكن متفائلا.


25- لا يدوم جمال الشكل ولكن جمال الشخصية هي التي تدوم.


26- تذكر بأن الشعور بالوحدة مع الآخرين وسوء العلاقة ناتج عن سوء التفاهم.


27- غالباً لا نرى الأمور على حقيقتها ولكننا نراها كما ندركها نحن كن واقعياً وانظر للأمور بدون تحيز.


28- الشخص الحر هو الذي يقول نعم للصواب ولا للخطأ


وللمزيد من مقالات في تطوير الذات
تصفح: تطوير الذات

----------

